# Refinishing A Pistol



## Synthetic (May 10, 2007)

hi all, i have an old iver johnson .32 break open revolver that was given to me some years back. im looking to get it refinished in stainless steel again

does anyone know of some places that do good work?

anything will help
thank you

Anthony


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can't refinish a steel gun in Stainless Steel. You must mean that your gun is nickel plated. Most of them old Iver Johnsons are wall hangers and past their shooting times. Their only going for about $150.00 and would more than likely cost you more than that to refinish. Good luck if you try.
1893 Iver Johnson:


----------



## Synthetic (May 10, 2007)

ok thank you


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If you're handy with tools you might consider re-finishing it yourself. This is the ideal platform to try it on.

I've refinished old IJ's with cold blue and gotten pretty good results. The original finish was really a "nickel wash" as opposed to nickel plating. Its not too hard to get down to bare metal and polish it. Then apply cold blue according to directions. It takes about three or four applications to get good results.

Parts needed are available from Numrich Gun Parts Corporation. You may have to take the frame to a shop to build up the frame lugs with weld metal. Makes a good educational project.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Bob what did you use for cold blue? I used some stuff called Blue Wonder and it did didn't do a very good job. I got a couple of old Rugers I am playing with and they both need bluing. Thanks Baldy.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Cold Blue..........*

I used Birchwood Casey's Super Blue. The metal needs to be polished bright with emery cloth. After polishing with emery cloth, I polish it bright with Flitz metal polish. I use a disposable aluminum baking pan, from the super market, and fill it with lacquer thinner and bathe the part in that to degrease it.

I then apply the cold blue with a cotton swab or small brush. Let it dry as directed, flush with warm water and allow to dry. Buff with 4/0 steel wool or Scothbrite pad and blue again. Use about three applications. When dark as desired, buff and coat with boiled linseed oil and let set overnight. After about forty eight hours, wipe off the linseed oil and coat with gun oil or Three-In-One oil. My favorite is a blend of Three-In-One and motor oil, about 50/50 mix.

Again, this is not as durable as a gunsmith's hot blue, but works until the gun can be turned over to a 'smith.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Bob as I got these two old Rugers that I am going to work over. I am going to send the one back to the factory and get it done right but I want to play with the other one. I already took it apart and cleaned it and put it back together. It still goes bang and the trigger is now smooth as silk. It was full of a bunch of gunk and old burnt powder. Thanks again.


----------

